# HI, Oahu: need one or two more gamers for rp-intensive game



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a wonderful DM, complete with his own homebrew D&D realm, and two players (including myself).  We are looking for a third player for our group, possibly a fourth.  The game is to be character-driven and character-centered with an emphasis on roleplaying.  Combat will, of course, be included as well; "rp-intensive" doesn't mean light on combat.  We are a bunch of players looking to really delve into our character concepts.  The group is new.  We have not yet had our first playing session.  

Character generation is the by the 28-point-buy method as described in the DMG.  E-mail me at celeneofforrin@excite.com if you are interested in our game.  As it is a new group that has not played yet, we have not settled on a certain day/time to play; now's an excellent time for our third player to make his/her appearance!

Thanks for reading this and I hope to hear from you!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 6, 2004)

Pay my air fare and I'll move in a flash! It's supposed to be freezing rain here tomorrow....


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2004)

Freezing rain, eh?  It was clear blue skies and sun here today.  It would truly be paradise if I could find the third player to complete the group!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 6, 2004)

It's dumping down snow right now. I'm telling you - I can be bought, cheap!  

Here's a recommendation: click on "User CP" up above. Add "Hawaii" to your location field, and add a link to this thread in your sig. That way, every post you make will be a mini-advertisement.


----------



## wilypueo (Feb 6, 2004)

What part of Oahu is the game sessions going to be located at?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2004)

The game is hosted at my home, up near Wahiawa.  Are you still interested?  C'mon, you know it iddn't that far.  It's a small island we live on.  Would love to hear more from you.

P.S.  Thanks for the suggestion, Pirate Cat.  If I go to GenCon this year (free airfare and free lodging with my family, who live 20 min. from Indy...can't beat that!) maybe I'll get a chance to meet some of you EnWorlders.  Or, you and I could exchange plane tickets for the return portion of our flights; that might be interesting!  Have always wanted to see Boston.  Surfing gets old after a while...OK, no it doesn't, but I had to say it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2004)

Howdy and BUMP!  

Our group has meet once, in person, to create characters.  It looks to be a good group with nice people.  We play our first session February 18th.  We have three players and would like to add a fourth.  We've decided to use the Scarred Lands campaign setting!    We would still love to attract our fourth player, so if you're reading this thread and are interested in joining a new game up in central Oahu, send an email to me or post here!  

celeneofforrin@excite.com

I think you'd have a hard time finding a nicer group of people with which to game; c'mon, you know you want to play!


----------

